# Springtime on the Strasburg Rail Road in 4K!!!!



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice.

Is that the normal route between Strasburg and Paradise or is the bridge at around the one minute mark new? I don't remember that.


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

That bridge has been there since the start of the railroad. They replaced it back in 2011 with the nice concrete version you see now. You can find pictures of the old one before they replaced it and it is a night and day difference.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Were you chasing the train, or were you a passenger and these were photo run-bys? Very nice photography, as usual.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great video of a fine RR, good sounding loco there.
You sure had a fine day for some railfaning.

Magic


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fire21, I was just chasing the regularly scheduled trains for that Saturday. I only like videographing the train going West (when the engine is facing forward). 

Magic, thanks for the compliment! The weather was absolutely gorgeous...about 70 degrees with a 5 mph breeze. Can't get much better in my opinion for a day around the railroad.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't rode the open cars yet, I'll have to give that a try next time.


----------



## PennsyPride94 (Mar 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I haven't rode the open cars yet, I'll have to give that a try next time.


I love riding the open air cars or the parlor car. Both are slightly more expensive than regular coach, but well worth it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Last time we took my grandson in the dining car, that was nice.


----------

